# best penataiting broadhead for light poundage?



## racksandspurs (Sep 6, 2008)

got my wife a used Jennings. Shes pulling back 37#. Been shooting good out to 30 yds. with 75 grain feild tips. want to find best penatraiting broadhead in same weight that still flies like field tip. Any suggestions?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I would go with a 100 grain Magus cut on contact, either the resharpenable 2 blade, Stinger, or Buzz Cut.

My wife shoots the regular Magnus 2 blade and has no problem what so ever with penetration...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

NDTerminator said:


> I would go with a 100 grain Magus cut on contact, either the resharpenable 2 blade, Stinger, or Buzz Cut.
> 
> My wife shoots the regular Magnus 2 blade and has no problem what so ever with penetration...


:beer:

I second any magnus product. I shoot stingers, but the two bladers would be good for a light poundage.


----------



## racksandspurs (Sep 6, 2008)

will it slow down going from 75 grain to 100 grain?


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

G5 makes an 85 gr. montec 3 blade broadhead that has a reputation of exceptional penetration, they also have a well founded reputation of accuracy and similar flight to field points, I couldn't tell you from personal experience though. I use 125 gr. heads.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Bows that are under 45# shot by short draw archers bring unique problems to the table. The least concern is speed because to get anything remotely like speed requires giving up an adquately weighted arrow to produce KE for penetration.

Also remember you need 10%-15% of the arrow weight Foward Of Center (FOC) for conistent broadhead flight and this is tough to do with broadheads of under 100 grains.

So the questions that need to be answered here are how long & heavy are the arrows now, what's your wife's draw length, and what speed does her bow cast these arrows?

Even without this info, I confidently say she would be better off with a 100 grain cut on contact two blade over a replaceable blade, or worse, mechanical, multi-blade...

As an example, with her two 45# Matthews bows and a 25.5" draw, my wife shoots 26" CX TH 4560's with 2" Blazers and 100 grains up front, Her total arrow weight is 415 grains and has an FOC of 10.57%. both her bows generate in the 190-195FPS range with this arrow.

I could trim maybe 40-50 grains off her arrows by going with a shaft that doesn't have the Buff Tuff coating, but the speed gained would not be worth the penetration producing KE that would be lost. For hunting, I'm very reluctant to go under 400 grains total weight with light & short draw bows, anyway...

With this set up she holds her shots to under 25 yards and has no problem getting pass throughs on several deer a season...


----------



## racksandspurs (Sep 6, 2008)

dont have all the technacle info without going to a pro shop, but my local bow tech set her bow up with 26" beaman ICS junior arrows and she has been practicing with 75 grain field tips so I was thinking that I would need to stay close to the same wieght with her broadheads. The one guy mentioned the montecs and that is what I shoot. My tech claims he set up a bow for an 11 year old girl that was shooting 32# with 75 grain muzzys and she killed a deer last year with a complete pass through.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Another consideration is that broadheads, even of the same weight rarely duplicate Point Of Impact (POI) with field or practice points.

No matter what you choose, it will almost certainly mean she will have re-sight with broadheads.

Knowing arrow weight, speed, and FOC are pretty much critical for a bowhunter. Kind of like rifle hunting without knowing the caliber & ballistics, or trajecjory of the round your rifle is chambered in...


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I have to disagree with you, I think that with a properly tuned bow your broadheads should fly the same as field points. Mine hit the exact same out to 60 yards. Never had an issue.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hick-From-Hell said:


> I have to disagree with you, I think that with a properly tuned bow your broadheads should fly the same as field points. Mine hit the exact same out to 60 yards. Never had an issue.


I have had the same experience since about 1955. My brother has always had to resight. I don't understand the difference. Over the years I have shot at least 20 different broadheads and they always hit the same spot as my field points. Even my new longbow throws a 100 gr two blade stinger into the same group as my Slick Points.

Oh, yes, I did have a problem with one broadhead. Back in the mid 1980's I shot a broadhead called the Anderson Magnum. If it had wind-planed anymore it would have come back and hit me like a boomerang.


----------

